# Big Daddy (david Jones)/Laura Francese (martin girl) 'End of Season 3D Blowout



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

I'll be there

is it IBO or ASA Rules?

Is it a 2-day event or shoot it all in one day??


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

How many targets?
Any rules other than distance???
Close to Bowling Green so I guess there's room there to camp or get a hotel room.
Dang! just remembered...I'll be in Gatlinburg that weekend!


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Dude that's opening weekend of bow season here in Tennessee!
Do you have to shot both days?


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

TN ARCHER said:


> Dude that's opening weekend of bow season here in Tennessee!
> Do you have to shot both days?


That's the weekend I'll be coming back from hunting in Wyoming or otherwise I'd be there.


----------



## 2rubbers (Jul 24, 2007)

TN ARCHER said:


> Dude that's opening weekend of bow season here in Tennessee!
> Do you have to shot both days?


It's the 4th open weekend up here, but It'll still be too hot for hunting!


----------



## MO Hawkeye (Apr 12, 2008)

*Inquiring Minds Need to Know ....*

Please give us more details on the *End of Season 3D Blowout.* 

Thanks,:set1_CHAPLIN3:

Paul


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

What happened to getting more info on this???
Was this a BS post???
April Fool's???


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

carlosii said:


> What happened to getting more info on this???
> Was this a BS post???
> April Fool's???



No fooling!

IBO Center scoring (12s not 11s)
IBO Classes

$20 entry fee
%50 payback
Shoot Saturday or Sunday (either or Both)


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

No Fooling! 

Laura (Martin Girl) Francese will be there!

Big Daddy will be cooking!

Should be an Awesome time, Awesome shoot!

Y'all Come! Comeon.


----------



## longbeard99 (Mar 11, 2008)

*3d blow-out*

Big Daddy Jones, dont get scared and leave home. Im rolling in and spanking that tail. Cause my ole lady done gave me permission to go out and play.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

*Lauras event schedule*

Here is the proof that its no bs,
Its on Lauras event schedule at
www.laurafrancese.com.

Order you Buffalo Jills Calenders now and bring them to the shoot and get them signed by 'MartinGirl' Laura Francese!


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

Just 17 more dayz, Yall ready for some 3D, big daddy style ?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Might have missed it somewhere, but can you shoot just one day? Or do you have to shoot both days?


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I may be in BG that weekend. Now the dilemma--how do I shoot a 3D shoot, meet Laura AND work in the pits at the AMRA Nitro Harley races that weekend? I need to clone me...:darkbeer:


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

carlosii said:


> Might have missed it somewhere, but can you shoot just one day? Or do you have to shoot both days?



Shoot either day or both, your choice! Yall come!


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

ttt again


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

Sept 27th/28th

30 targets
1/2 known - 1/2 unknown
$20 entry
50% payback in Hunter(35 yds), MBR(45 yds) and Open(50 yds) Classes

Fun Shoot
$10 entry


10 years old and Under - shoot free!


----------



## compshooter (Apr 14, 2005)

does any one have pics of the shoot


----------

